
Typedrummer - moritzplassnig
http://typedrummer.com
======
swhitt
[http://typedrummer.com/6haxm2](http://typedrummer.com/6haxm2)

~~~
cranium
Firefox wanted to correct the spelling of some words. I let it do it for once.

[http://typedrummer.com/zbkrw0](http://typedrummer.com/zbkrw0)

------
kylestetz
Creator here— Thanks for checking it out everybody! I promise I'm collecting a
list of all the great feature requests I've been seeing.

There's a ton of awesome stuff happening in WebAudio right now. If you want
more, check out [http://audiocrawl.co](http://audiocrawl.co)

~~~
agumonkey
You're about to disrupt Roland business. Brace yourself.

~~~
joeyspn
Well, those are major words... IMO it won't be that easy or soon. Roland,
Moog, NI, Steinberg, etc, are _light years_ ahead of web audio. The web audio
API direction is good and really promising tho.

I'm really excited about a combo of Node/websockets (real-time),
NW.js/Electron (GUI), Emscripten/ASM.js (reusing audio libs) and Web Audio
API. Amazing things can come out of this.

------
brownbat
Here's my best guess:

    
    
      a: click with a slight rattle, like rattan brushes
      b: closed hihat
      c: distored synth bass with rattle, like tambourine
      d: distored synth bass higher pitch and muted
      e: muted synth bass
      f: sizzle ride hit like crash
      g: maracas
      h: muted maracas
      i: afuche-cabasa
      j: synth snare
      k: deeper snare
      l: castanets
      m/n: tap on closed hihat - maybe striking the hardware?
      o: booming tonal bass
      p: half muted tonal bass
      q: muted bass
      r: very muted, blockish bass
      s: synth splash
      t: agogo bell
      u: guiro upstroke
      v: guiro downstroke
      w: tamborine
      x: snare
      y: synth snare
      z: concert bass
      non-alpha: rest
      (): beat = 1/3 - note: triplets will begin on the letter before the first open paren, it modifies the space before, not after, each note.
    

A beat: [http://typedrummer.com/91l102](http://typedrummer.com/91l102)

~~~
monokrome
I think m/n is hitting the top of the hi-hat instead of the sides

~~~
brownbat
I think you're right, with n maybe using the shaft of the stick on the bell of
the closed hat.

~~~
monokrome
Yeah, I think so

------
workingandtired
Quick tip/Easter egg. Wrapping the text in parenthesis allows you to do
triplets.

------
slazaro
[http://typedrummer.com/6m26m9](http://typedrummer.com/6m26m9)

------
lawry
For those who recall that "piano thing" that was also on hn a while back and
don't want to go trough the hassle of remembering the exact name or searching
it: [http://touchpianist.com/](http://touchpianist.com/)

Absolutely different from this, but also fun!

------
dag11
I call this one "The Master".

[http://typedrummer.com/901ci8](http://typedrummer.com/901ci8)

~~~
jmickey
Slight variation -
[http://typedrummer.com/0r4ki5](http://typedrummer.com/0r4ki5)

~~~
zaszrespawned
I see a smiley and something else in there

------
r0muald
I guess the natural consequence is to share your code as a beat audio download
and reverse engineer from there, no?

------
sixdimensional
This is a lot of fun and quite creative. Turning text into a beat is awesome -
I have often thought about listening to a for loop, now you can!

~~~
frozenport
Grizzly engineers from the 70s told me of a way to use a radio to detect stuck
code. Tune it to the computer's clock and if it started to make a constant
pattern, you had a bug!

~~~
empressplay
This also works with a Commodore 64 on RF if you crank the sound on the TV

------
techload
[http://typedrummer.com/v8qz8f](http://typedrummer.com/v8qz8f)

~~~
zaszrespawned
Noice

------
taspeotis
[http://typedrummer.com/0500z9](http://typedrummer.com/0500z9)

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Well played.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Yes, it was quite the moving performance.

------
moe
[http://typedrummer.com/8f01tt](http://typedrummer.com/8f01tt)

------
ux
OK so basically we have 26 sounds
([http://typedrummer.com/audio/[a-z].mp3](http://typedrummer.com/audio/\[a-z\].mp3)),
an accel marker '(' (only 1 scale?), and a decelerator ')' (only 1 scale?).
Anything else?

And since everyone feels like sharing his own crap, I'm doing it as well
[http://typedrummer.com/j5c05o](http://typedrummer.com/j5c05o)

Edit: it's funny how Firefox (37) gets completely insane when it hasn't the
focus on the tab anymore

~~~
cocoggu
In Chrome too, it is due to the JS engine working slowly when the focus is not
on the tab anymore. To get around that issue he needs to wrap the setInterval
function in a Web Worker, so the thread runs independently of the tab.

------
malloreon
it would be amazing if it was easy to tell which was the currently playing
character.

~~~
kremlin
i thought that

------
bodecker
Small bug I found - the timing gets messed up whenever the typedrummer tab is
running in the background

~~~
alextgordon
Not really a bug, Chrome heavily throttles timers in background tabs to save
the user's juice. All you can really do is suspend the sequence until the tab
returns to foreground.

------
honestcoyote
What a great toy. Wish there was a way to feed it text from the Library of
Babel so we'd get an idea of the sick beats the librarians dance to while
trapped in their endless hexes.

I put in a few of the improbable words from the Library and this one turned
out well: chaotic but mellow

[http://typedrummer.com/jy28xk](http://typedrummer.com/jy28xk)

[http://libraryofbabel.info](http://libraryofbabel.info)

------
reustle
This is really cool. Within about 30 seconds of playing around, I wished it
had more scripting-like features (loops and blocks I can reference multiple
times)

~~~
seba_dos1
Oh my $deity! I sometimes play a bit with recording music and I always hate
drum machine programming. If I could _actually program_ it in some sort of
programming language it would be so much nicer!

Seems like I've just got a new side project :)

~~~
monokrome
[https://github.com/overtone/overtone](https://github.com/overtone/overtone)

~~~
seba_dos1
Thanks! Although I had something much simplier in mind, Overtone will
definitely come handy as well :)

------
jigneshhk
When you unfocus the tab drum beats produces different sound. Is it a feature
or bug?

~~~
cocoggu
I think it is more how any JS script works, Chrome and Firefox (at least) slow
down the process (for CPU consumption, to save battery... etc). Since that
script is working using a setInterval to look ahead, he needs to wrap the
setInterval in a Web Worker, so that thread is never runned slowly.

------
hraberg
[http://typedrummer.com/1m4q5x](http://typedrummer.com/1m4q5x)

------
throwaway43
An awesome meta thing to do would be to make it play it's own source code as a
beat.

~~~
helsinki
[http://typedrummer.com/zd00vz](http://typedrummer.com/zd00vz)

~~~
agumonkey
Miles Davis.

------
bastijn
Somebody had to do this. Sorry in advance.

Sounds better than the original though.
[http://typedrummer.com/rik4mt](http://typedrummer.com/rik4mt)

------
chillingeffect
Sites like this are a good reason to not require https everywhere. If this guy
had to take the extra time to learn how to do https, it would slow down his
creative innovation.

~~~
quonn
I'm impressed how you imposed your political agenda on this innocent post.

By the way, it usually takes me less than 15 minutes to set up SSL and that
includes obtaining the certificate. "Let's encrypt" will make this even more
of a non-issue in the future.

~~~
tokenizerrr
Until "Let's Encrypt" becomes a thing certificates are still "expensive". It's
a shame that you will have to pay for a certificate on top of a domain name
for hobby projects like this.

~~~
quonn
I usually use completely free certificates. There is at least one vendor for
those.

------
acjohnson55
I call this one Java Utopia

[http://typedrummer.com/6haxm2](http://typedrummer.com/6haxm2)

------
sjoerd_visscher
[http://typedrummer.com/piaw9q](http://typedrummer.com/piaw9q)

~~~
valisystem
brilliant. [http://typedrummer.com/ovzx48](http://typedrummer.com/ovzx48)

------
bvanslyke
Someone needs to combine this with a melody sequencer that maps ascii <->
pentatonic scale notes or something.

------
edem
Break Stuff

[http://typedrummer.com/r5x8z0](http://typedrummer.com/r5x8z0)

------
AndrewVos
Would be interesting to see a vim plugin that played these sounds for each key
you pressed in Normal mode.

------
aryehof
The results are so good, I'm thinking this could be used to generate
background for some videos.

------
reirob
Crashes Firefox after trying about 20 different examples from this page, i.e.
opening a tab, listening a bit, closing again, opening a new one.

Firefox 37.0.2 on Ubuntu 14.02 LTS 64 bit. Reproducible, crashed already 3
times.

------
LarryMade2
Didn't want to work on Firefox on Linux (37.0.2) but was fine on chrome.

Try: Zyzzybalooba

------
pandatigox
I don't know if they did it on purpose, but `qwerty` sounds pretty nice

------
DonGateley
OMG! Of course I entered "type something" (no quotes) and five minutes later
dragged myself out of the trance it put me in. :-)

This could actually be very useful for meditation.

~~~
DonGateley
Heh. For the helluvit I entered the Transcendental Meditation mantra given me
45 years ago and got something much, much more compelling than the mantra
itself. I might just revisit that old fad.

------
adyrhan
Quite a fun webapp. I've also made my thing
[http://typedrummer.com/7bss99](http://typedrummer.com/7bss99)

------
d0m
Not as good as some others.. but worth sharing?
[http://typedrummer.com/uj8es0](http://typedrummer.com/uj8es0)

------
NanoWar
I'm a drummer and this is a real beat:
[http://typedrummer.com/eht669](http://typedrummer.com/eht669)

------
fedlarm
Beat from Deftones RX Queen
[http://typedrummer.com/j9t913](http://typedrummer.com/j9t913)

------
joelthelion
So how does it work?

~~~
notthetup
Basically creates a pattern from your letters and sequences it using WebAudio.
If you look at the Network tab, you'll see the individual mp3 files for each
letter being downloaded.

------
MetaMonk
Page source: [http://typedrummer.com/5426m6](http://typedrummer.com/5426m6)

------
philbo
The Amen Break. Kind of.

[http://typedrummer.com/zvs523](http://typedrummer.com/zvs523)

~~~
DiabloD3
For those who don't know what the Amen Break is, here is the most important
documentary ever done:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SaFTm2bcac](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SaFTm2bcac)

------
hxn
The Hacker Dudes Song

[http://typedrummer.com/001ho4](http://typedrummer.com/001ho4)

------
kentbrew
[http://typedrummer.com/oo3oc4](http://typedrummer.com/oo3oc4)

------
louishk
[http://typedrummer.com/7n8zmp](http://typedrummer.com/7n8zmp)

------
EugeneOZ
[http://typedrummer.com/m2k5ou](http://typedrummer.com/m2k5ou)

------
no_gravity
[http://typedrummer.com/199694](http://typedrummer.com/199694)

------
khiner
[http://typedrummer.com/39t4s8](http://typedrummer.com/39t4s8)

------
hammeiam
[http://typedrummer.com/dgfpcp](http://typedrummer.com/dgfpcp)

~~~
ryanlbrown
[http://typedrummer.com/e2t041](http://typedrummer.com/e2t041)

~~~
monokrome
[http://typedrummer.com/7bm390](http://typedrummer.com/7bm390)

~~~
chrissyb
[http://typedrummer.com/xsf444](http://typedrummer.com/xsf444)

~~~
mhuffman
[http://typedrummer.com/a6yle9](http://typedrummer.com/a6yle9)

~~~
egypturnash
[http://typedrummer.com/pew13f](http://typedrummer.com/pew13f)

------
rasur
Didn't work in Firefox 37.0.2 for me, but did in Chrome latest.

Nice though, thanks!

EDIT: Forgot to mention; on Linux (Ubuntu 14.04)

~~~
barrkel
It works in Firefox 37.0.2 on Windows for me.

------
_ZeD_
An unknown error occured while processing decodeAudioData. decodeAudioData
error" undefined"

~~~
notthetup
Which browser is this?

------
amelius
Hmm, why not write a fruityloop style of interface. That would make it more
predictable.

------
frozenport
Needs more sounds that come from the left speaker. All I here are right
speaker sounds.

------
siscia
you can use the "|" to put a pause...

~~~
0942v8653
Comma also works.

------
valevk
The coder's late night sessions:
[http://typedrummer.com/uunq13](http://typedrummer.com/uunq13)

------
weitzj
Feature request - I need more more cowbell

------
Demiurge
Hm, can anyone make me a djent starter?

------
bane
Here's my go [http://typedrummer.com/0ut7tc](http://typedrummer.com/0ut7tc)

------
midgetjones
Moby Dick: [http://typedrummer.com/fh7vu0](http://typedrummer.com/fh7vu0)

------
rodgerd
[http://typedrummer.com/j44d37](http://typedrummer.com/j44d37)

Not as ominous as I hoped.

------
lux
Nice! [http://typedrummer.com/xqp3rq](http://typedrummer.com/xqp3rq)

------
gbachik
[http://typedrummer.com/r7h885](http://typedrummer.com/r7h885)

------
clebio
[http://typedrummer.com/5q6297](http://typedrummer.com/5q6297)

------
valevk
[http://typedrummer.com/cd9pe2](http://typedrummer.com/cd9pe2)

------
advm
[http://typedrummer.com/dj76r0](http://typedrummer.com/dj76r0)

------
anoplus
Cool! my name has a beat.

------
Mrlbamonde
oh shit i aint no love

------
bytor1974
raul chacaltana

------
monatron
shout out to p'unk avenue! philly represent!

------
Mrlbamonde
verymych

------
rabbyte
So fun!

------
Mrlbamonde
datbomb

------
skribbles
[http://typedrummer.com/o2z9g5](http://typedrummer.com/o2z9g5)

------
kremlin
[http://typedrummer.com/l9wtx8](http://typedrummer.com/l9wtx8)

